# Any ttc #2's?



## Arcanegirl

On our first cycle ttc-ing number two. Anyone else?


----------



## Snitsel

Hi!

Im ttc #2, im on 1st day on my second cycle Af fue today but no sign yet and got BFN this morning.. my little girl is 18 months.. How u getting on??


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi:
Im just on cd3, first AF after the implant has come out


----------



## Snitsel

what method are you going to be using? I'm just charting and hoping I have my ovulation day right..


----------



## Arcanegirl

opks, preseed and a mooncup.
We were ltttc and IUI with DS1, i dont want that to happen again so doing all i can


----------



## Snitsel

well best of luck and keep me posted on how your getting on xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thankyou :) Best of luck to you too


----------



## Jemma0717

Here! TTC #2. We have a 5yo. Have been NTNP since mc in Sept 09 and TTC since May 2011. AF is supposed to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi:


----------



## xpatchx

I'm ttc but I don't do the cycle thing, or temping.
With my first LO I just came off the pill, and we had sex whenever we wanted to, but around 2 week-ish after AF we did it a LOT. Took 6 months ttc with her.

With this one though, we dont have much time together any more, so we hardly ever DTD, like once every few weeks. He keeps saying if we want to get pg we need to put more effort in, but I feel awful just doing it for that! Hopefully we'll just be lucky lol!!


----------



## avidwriter15

TTC #2 - came off Mirena in May apparently as of today starting cycle #3 - CD1 8/7 

coming off a chemical pg - hoping August is my month. 

going to try charting this time around waiting on my OPKs I ordered online. I might need some help since I have never done it! 

My DD will be 4 in October.


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi:

sorry havent replied to this thread sooner, weve been away all week


----------



## Katwa8

Hello! We're TTC #2 and are on 1st cycle too. In about 4dpo and am having lots of symptoms. I so hope their real! I had Implanon removed in Feb, then NTNP till now as I wanted to turn 30 first (drink my sorrows away!!)
With DS (2yrs old) I came off pill and 6 weeks later I was pg, do I think we've convinced ourselves it won't take long, which is a bit foolish really. Not really doing anything apart from checking cm and :sex: lots - it's doing wonders for that part of our lives :)

Good luck everybody! Big TTC#2 positive vibes to all! He he

P.s, I love your signature arcanegirl. Your little dude is so cute!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thankyou :D
Theres not much of a gap between our LO's. What made you decide to ttc now?


----------



## Blizzy

We are ttc #2 as well, our daughter is 15 months and this is our first cycle of trying. I will be testing on Monday, as it will be 14 dpo and af is expected somewhere between Sunday and Tuesday - I am hoping she skips her visit!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Good luck!


----------



## Tegans Mama

We are gonna be ttc soon-ish. We haven't decided on a date really since we bought the wedding forward! Good luck to all of you who are already started!


----------



## Katwa8

Arcanegirl said:


> Thankyou :D
> Theres not much of a gap between our LO's. What made you decide to ttc now?

I know :) My sons bday is 12th April, how bout yours?
I have been a little strategic about it, but I really wanted 3 years between them as he will be a little more independent and I'll be able to focus a little more on baby than if he were younger, plus financially it will work best for us too. what about you? 
X


----------



## Arcanegirl

The age gap seems about right, though its been difficult to decide a right time as we were 3 years + assisted conception with my son


----------



## Katwa8

Arcanegirl said:


> The age gap seems about right, though its been difficult to decide a right time as we were 3 years + assisted conception with my son

I hope everything goes just as you want it to this time :) Good luck! xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thankyou :)
There was never a reason found so the chances are on our side for a second


----------



## Blizzy

I just got my bfp, pregnant with #2 right now! Good luck to all you ladies, baby dust to all!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Blizzy said:


> I just got my bfp, pregnant with #2 right now! Good luck to all you ladies, baby dust to all!!

Congrats hun!! :flower:


----------



## avidwriter15

Good luck to everyone - we are going to try SMEP this cycle - and doing my best to keep focus on those IC OPKs - think I would be better off with the digis... comparing lines and such is not really my idea of a good time... more BDing less compare and contrast! 

My DD has finally decided she wants a brother or sister - she is pretty adamant on a sister though...


----------



## 2016

Hi ladies, can I join? :wave:

I have just started my first "official" cycle TTC #2 though I did spot ov last cycle...and we did try...but no luck boooo. :nope:

Have been given a CBFM to play with this cycle and am going to use my normal bag of tricks that I used the cycle I fell with LO.

...I am prone to ectopics (had 2 while TTC #1) so TTC is a bit of a bumpy scary ride for me. I am acutally relieved AF has arrived, rather than having another ectopic! It does seem to hurt more than I remember though but at least it's not too heavy.


----------



## Jemma0717

Sometimes I wish there was a fast forward button in life and then you could push play when you become pregnant. The only thing stopping me from really wishing that is my 5yo son https://www.pic4ever.com/images/Laie_23.gif


----------



## avidwriter15

:hi: 2016!! Nice of you to join us! :thumbup:

:dust:
to ALL!!


----------



## Katwa8

Blizzy said:


> I just got my bfp, pregnant with #2 right now! Good luck to all you ladies, baby dust to all!!

 Go Blizzy! Congratulations :)


----------



## Katwa8

Jemma0717 said:


> Sometimes I wish there was a fast forward button in life and then you could push play when you become pregnant. The only thing stopping me from really wishing that is my 5yo son https://www.pic4ever.com/images/Laie_23.gif

You're so right, this waiting around business is a bit pants! I shouldn't complain yet though, it's only cycle #1 so far and I've promised myself to be mrs positive for a while yet :)

I think I might do opk's next time too, we just though we'd wing it this month, and BD lots while I check cm. 4/5dpo now. Feel like poop too so hopefully that's a good thing! that's pretty much how we got DS so fx!

Actually, it's 2.21am, my son had a screaming fit so is in bed with me and my hub. They're both snoring while I can't sleep and have really bad heartburn! Grrrrrrrr. He he.

And good luck 2016, hope this next journey is smoother for you :flower:


----------



## LouiseClare

Hiya, we've been TTC baby number 2 since September 2010, but i've only been using OPK since April. My cycles are a bit irregular at the moment. I thought i would of fallen pregnant by now. I did get a positive test at the end of April but this turned into a negative a couple of days later, so I think maybe I had a chemical pregnancy.


Good luck everyone


----------



## avidwriter15

:hi: LouiseClare! 

nice to meet you! Sorry about the chem pg - I just had one last month. Sending :dust: to you for this cycle!! :bfp: coming your way!


----------



## mightyspu

Hi! Can I join? 2nd month ttc, am charting and using OPKs. Positive yesterday and a negative today, so I suppose that makes me in the tww!


----------



## Arcanegirl

A name I reconise :hi: (not for a bad reason btw :lol: )


----------



## mightyspu

Arcanegirl said:


> A name I reconise :hi: (not for a bad reason btw :lol: )

Glad to hear it! :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

I think ive discovered the OPKS i have are a bit crap! Saw someone else post about the faintness of them and another friend has said how faint the control lines were on the ones she had.
Im sure I saw a darker line a few days ago, but nothing close to a positive...now theyre just a smidge of a line on the test lines! Im wondering now if that darker one was my "positive"


----------



## mightyspu

I had that with one of the ones I was using. What ones were they?


----------



## Arcanegirl

"One Step" I think they were...


----------



## mightyspu

Yep! me too! little sachet dipsticks? I only got a faint test line yesterday, when the other brand I used had a solid line. Am glad I had the other brand now. Did you cover your bases?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yep the dipstick ones!
I think ill invest in some others to backup when i see a darker line, payday lines up with af being due nicely :lol:
Which other ones did you buy?

I think were covered, I dont have a cycle length as of yet but were covered for CD14 and 17.


----------



## mightyspu

Some from Babymad. Got 20 for £12.99. I decided to get peesticks that you didn't need to dip for when I was at work. 

Temp didn't keep rising this morning :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ahhh i know the ones you mean, they're Definatey stronger lines than the one step ones?

Sorry to hear no rise this morning :(


----------



## mightyspu

Yeah, was no question it was positive, whereas the onestep just had a faint line. Am hoping the temp won't matter, but we did all we could do, so we'll see.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Fingers crossed :hugs:

Ill buy some of those opks if no af this month.


----------



## Coleey

Would it be okay for me to join? We've been trying for #2 and no sign of AF so far, I'm hoping she stays away! Baby dust to you all! :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: Coleey


----------



## Coleey

Arcanegirl said:


> :hi: Coleey

Hii there! :wave:
How are you doing?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Not too bad, getting excited over a freecycle pickup today of some newborn cloth nappies! You?


----------



## Coleey

Arcanegirl said:


> Not too bad, getting excited over a freecycle pickup today of some newborn cloth nappies! You?

Bless you! :0)
Good thanks, just chilling while my little man has a nap, it feels too quiet lol!


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol: Our LO's have the same name ;)


----------



## mightyspu

Oooh, I love freecycle, got a lot of things for Jack from there. Plus some cloth nappies! :thumbup:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I love it :D
Do you use cloth on Jack?


----------



## mightyspu

yup, he wears a 'sposie at night, but in the day he's in Totsbots easyfits, Although I don't see how they will do him through to potty training!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ahh, ive not tried those. we use a mix of most others though! So far theyre all still fitting Alex fine but hes skinny built.


----------



## mightyspu

Jack is a chunky chubster. We have one Baba+Boo which the childminder prefers, but if she wants to replace my entire nappy stock she is welcome too!


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:
my mil has just about gotten used to Flips, though the elastic has gone in them and are getting easier to leak out.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: AG!

We just started TTC #2 as well :flower: (of course you already know that but the others don't :lol:)


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: stranger ;)


----------



## Vickie

suppose I should introduce myself for those of you who don't know me (or pretend not to know me :rofl:)

I'm Vickie, mommy to 3 year old Hannah and married to Stan. I came off BCPs this month and if my estimates are right AF should arrive at some point next week. I showed signs of O last weekend (not doing OPKs though so just going by CM signs mostly) and we DTD during that time. We'll see what the month brings though! I really don't think I'm PG :shrug:

I've had no signs. The only "odd" thing is that my stomach area (especially lower abdomen) is really sore when I'm working out (mostly when I'm jumping around). I'd chalk it up to previous workouts but I hadn't worked out in 6 days when I restarted them on Monday and noticed the pain.


----------



## mightyspu

:hi: Vickie! Good luck, hope you're not waiting too long!


----------



## Coleey

I noticed that too Arcane! :)
What is free cycle btw?"

Hey Vickie! Good luck! :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Freecycle is where if ou have an item you dont want/use anymore you put up an offer and other people who could use it will come and pick it up for free.


----------



## Vickie

thanks for the warm welcome everyone :)

I did a cheapy test this morning and BFN. :lol: I wasn't expecting a positive anyways so wasn't tooooooooooooo disappointed


----------



## Arcanegirl

Addict already! :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:muaha: I hid it from Stan because he'd just roll his eyes at me :rofl:

I wouldn't have wasted it if it wasn't a dollar store test :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:


----------



## Vickie

so how careful is everyone being this time around (like pre-pregnancy stuff?) I was sooooooooooooo careful with Hannah (cooked my deli meat, no raw eggs etc. etc.) and I've not done any of it this time. I actually feel kinda guilty :rofl: but not guilty enough to stop


----------



## snowangel187

Hey everybody, I'd like to join if you don't mind. :) My name is Heather and I'm 27 (ugh).. We've been trying off and on for a little over a year, with probably only 5-6cycles that had a "real" possibility.. My cycles vary but are usually in the range of 31-35days. I'm currently near the end of my TWW.. and at first was pretty positive about this cycle even tho DH was out of town while I had the most EWCM :haha: but thankfully got home the day before ovulation. So we did get a couple bd'ing sessions in, but BFN yesterday at 9dpo and major back pain today.. So pretty sure AF will be here in the next 2-3 days.. Will be temping and opk'ing like a mad women next cycle, if I don't get my BFP this cycle!! :flower:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome snowangel and good luck! :dust:


----------



## snowangel187

Vickie said:


> so how careful is everyone being this time around (like pre-pregnancy stuff?) I was sooooooooooooo careful with Hannah (cooked my deli meat, no raw eggs etc. etc.) and I've not done any of it this time. I actually feel kinda guilty :rofl: but not guilty enough to stop

I was beyond crazy while pregnant, but with my DD we really only started thinking about trying and got pregnant the first month.. So I was only eating semi healthy, and I dont drink or smoke anyways..

But while pregnant I wouldn't eat chocolate because of the caffeine..:haha:
I totally followed the diet thing and then ended up with gestational diabetes so my diet was even more strict. :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

:shock: No chocolate :shock: 

:rofl: You were way more cautious than me than!

My diet is actually much healthier now than even when I was last PG (I've lost a bit, well quite a bit :lol:, of weight since than) and am hoping to keep any gain for the next pregnancy in check and not go overboard on my eating etc. I don't fancy having to lose so much again :rofl: (though I was big before pregnancy so can't really complain that that was the reason I was overweight :haha:)


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: snowangel!

I wasnt really careful before with food as i have a quite relaced attitude i guess :lol: I dont see the point of diet restrictions untill i know im pg. I dont drink or smoke either...

I do however need to get back on track with eating better, 3 weeks off work and queue boredom eating etc :dohh:


----------



## mightyspu

FF thinks I haven't ovulated. :( is this a ploy to stop me testing at 2dpo? :brat:


----------



## Vickie

I have to stop testing :blush: :rofl:

I don't drink or smoke either :lol:


----------



## snowangel187

I'm usually pretty good about not testing... Unless I'm on BnB too much then the pressure gets to me. :rofl: I tested at 9dpo this cycle and won't test again until Monday unless I get a temp drop or AF before then.. I usually just make my self pee first thing in the morning and then convince myself that any other pee throughout the day "won't work" :rofl: And then again the next day pee before I think.. :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Naughty ladies!............I tested too :blush:


----------



## mightyspu

I'm the same! Bnb is such a bad influence sometimes :) 

I gave up smoking to ttc Jack, it's been over 2 years now.


----------



## snowangel187

I was thinking earlier that BnB for us is kinda like an alcoholic going to a bar, or an addict going to a drug house.. I'm pretty sure it helps fuel our "addiction" :rofl:


----------



## mightyspu

You know that the chances of a bfp are slim at 3dpo, but there's always something that'll convince you to test!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I dont even know what dpo I am :lol:


----------



## mightyspu

according to ff, I am no dpo as I have not laid an egg yet, however according to the opk I did, I am 3dpo. I'm going with that otherwise I will go mental!


----------



## Vickie

well done on quitting smoking! A huge accomplishment! :)

I'm not sure what DPO I am either, I mean I think I O'd last weekend but I don't do OPKs so it's really just a guess :lol:

I am usually good at not testing but a friend recently got her BFP which has made me want to test more :blush:

No testing now until Monday though. I don't know why I bother :rofl: I didn't get a BFP until 5 days past my missed period with Hannah and don't expect AF until Tuesday/Wednesday


----------



## Ichisan

Hello everyone can I join in too? We are just about ready to start ttc #2, Im having my coil removed on tues which according to the fertility tracker ive been using the past few months is 3 days before ovulation, so we shall see what happens :)


----------



## mightyspu

Ooh, exciting! Hello and good luck!


----------



## Coleey

Well done for quitting smoking! :)
Bless you, Vickie! Think were all super impatient when it comes to waiting to test! I'm trying to hold out a little bit longer, but I doubt it will last! 
Hey Ichisan and good luck! :)


----------



## snowangel187

I had lovely :bfp: lines......and then I woke up this morning! :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Oh snowangel I was so excited for you and than I kept reading!

:hi: Welcome Ichisan!

managed not to test today :lol: I used the pee trick before I could let the temptation get to be to much :haha:


----------



## mightyspu

Me too snowangel! I was almost happydancing for you! :D


----------



## snowangel187

Sorry ladies :flower: I just had one of those dreams last night and it was soooooooo real, I had a :bfp: on every brand test, lines were perfect digi's were popping in no time... And then I woke up and my temp dropped halfway to my coverline, AF is due tomorrow... :cry:


----------



## mightyspu

Oh no!!! I hope it's just a blip. :(


----------



## Vickie

hope that the witch stays away :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: Ichisan

Well i had been poas-ing a bit then though I actually dont know what CD im on or anything....so i checked and i think ive been testing on DPO 4,5 and 7 :dohh:


----------



## mightyspu

Hahahahaha, excellent! At least it was after ovulation though..


----------



## snowangel187

Temp dropped below coverline this am so I dont think there's any chance to salvage this cycle. The good news is I learned something new this cycle and if I get my :bfp: this cycle coming my due date will be my birthday!! It's got to be a sign right? I had a chemical last yr on my bday so maybe they'll be two babies that are delivered on my bday right ? :rofl: one can dream.


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Oops AG :lol:

I dreamed last night that AF arrived so not much hope for this cycle in my mind now :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Me & u next cycle Vickie = :bfp:


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: I sure hope so!

No :witch: Yet but I'm not really sure when to expect her? :shrug: Last time I came off BC I had a 24 day cycle so expect her between now and Wednesday? I've lost a lot of weight since than though so am not certain if that would affect my cycle any? 

Definitely cranky today so I am sure she's on her way :lol: Poor hubby :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Same boat here Vickie, weightloss and no idea of cycles!


----------



## snowangel187

Well ladies I'm out! :witch: arrived this afternoon. Which I'm happy only because i expected her today and she did not disappoint :rofl: the one thing I am super mad about is hurricane Irene that witch may be taking out my power in the next couple days and if that's the case prob gonna need to save my cell battery to tell family I survived and not surf BnB! :rofl: :cry: I'm sooo excited to start this next cycle can't wait for my bday due date!! :)


----------



## snugglebot

Awww ladies can I join? I skimmed through your thread and you are exactly what I need right now. 

DH and I were ntnp of sorts since Feb. We started ttc in April officially but nothing yet. I temped a few cycles but DS made it hard, and then the last cycle I did, I had a sinus infection, brought my temps up at teh end of the cycle unknowingly and I was heartbroken when AF arrived. (although atleast then I could get on the antibiotics to solve the infection)

Anyways, I'm taking a break from temping and opks for now. Although my LP seems to be way shorter second time around. Anyone else find their cycles are different?

I used to be 30 days, now I am more often 28 or less. 

Also, I weaned almost a year ago, and yet still produce milk. I wonder if that is screwing things up.

Arcane, I am WAY less careful this time around. Deffo not avoiding caffeine either. DS is a terrible sleeper and he was 10lbs 1oz at birth so the risk of low birth weight is nil for me!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

snowangel187 said:


> Well ladies I'm out! :witch: arrived this afternoon. Which I'm happy only because i expected her today and she did not disappoint :rofl: the one thing I am super mad about is hurricane Irene that witch may be taking out my power in the next couple days and if that's the case prob gonna need to save my cell battery to tell family I survived and not surf BnB! :rofl: :cry: I'm sooo excited to start this next cycle can't wait for my bday due date!! :)

Stay safe :hugs:

:dust: for next month! 

I expect the witch to show tomorrow so we shall see :lol: 



snugglebot said:


> Awww ladies can I join? I skimmed through your thread and you are exactly what I need right now.
> 
> DH and I were ntnp of sorts since Feb. We started ttc in April officially but nothing yet. I temped a few cycles but DS made it hard, and then the last cycle I did, I had a sinus infection, brought my temps up at teh end of the cycle unknowingly and I was heartbroken when AF arrived. (although atleast then I could get on the antibiotics to solve the infection)
> 
> Anyways, I'm taking a break from temping and opks for now. Although my LP seems to be way shorter second time around. Anyone else find their cycles are different?
> 
> I used to be 30 days, now I am more often 28 or less.
> 
> Also, I weaned almost a year ago, and yet still produce milk. I wonder if that is screwing things up.
> 
> Arcane, I am WAY less careful this time around. Deffo not avoiding caffeine either. DS is a terrible sleeper and he was 10lbs 1oz at birth so the risk of low birth weight is nil for me!!!! :rofl:

:hi: Welcome Snugglebot! 

Were you on any kind of BC before you started trying?? I found that when we TTC with Hannah and I went off the pill my cycles changed from 28 days to 24 days :shrug: Not sure why it happened.

I've not had a cycle yet (came of BCP late July so am expecting AF any day now) so am not sure how many days it will be yet.......

I've always been extremely regular though so I assume that once it starts back it will be within the same time period until I get pregnant again :lol:

Good luck in your journey!


----------



## snugglebot

No hormonal BC. DH and I have used condoms for years. :shrug: I tried vit B6 one cyle and my LP was its shortest ever at 11 days


----------



## Vickie

after Hannah was born we were both scared to have another so went with BCP & condoms :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

I've never used any birth control except sorry honey it's a no go. :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

Yup it was only until recently we decided to get off the only child bandwagon that my DS put us on in the early months...oh soon how we forget. 

But baby #2 will be a content sleepy baby, I know it :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

I've already decided that when #2 is like 4 months we will try for #3 :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

oh my gosh!!! :shock:

Nevermind the fact I couldn't because I need to work back maternity leave before going off again, I don't think I could handle the sleep deprivation and three kids. My mom was a saint for doing 3 under 3 but she was also very unhappy at times.


----------



## snowangel187

Well dd would be 4 by the time we had #2 and I'm a Sahm,, I do remember after dd was born I was on that adrenaline high and stayed awake for the two days in the hospital and shortly after I got home I crashed hard. I'd nurse dd and put her to bed and dh would try and talk to me and I'd be out. :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

I remember finding it hard to sleep after I had DS. The nurses scolded me but how could I not stay awake and watch him!!! He was gorgeous!! :cloud9:


----------



## snowangel187

Exactly!! I didn't want to miss one second of her even if she was sleeping. Now if only shed take a nap :rofl:


----------



## mightyspu

Hi all! I found that my cycles were spot on 28 days before Jack and now they're anything from 26-33 days! No bcp here either. I last breastfed at the beginning of July, it was only a tiny amount by then but it seems its still enough to send my cycles out. 

Had a dream I poas 3 times and got bfn. Then they turned into bfp! Mean dreams! :haha:

Hope Hurricane Irene peters out!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sorry af showed Snowangel :hugs:

Welcome snuglebot :hi:

I did a proper fmu test and clearly bfn, not dissapointed though...ive got so much in my mind atm.


----------



## Vickie

you okay AG? :hugs:

Well no witch yet but it's still early in the day here :lol:

no test today as yesterdays test was clearly negative I'll wait and if AF doesn't show test again in the morning :)

:rofl: Hannah slept okay I guess for a newborn but man is she ever (and always has been) very high maintenance :haha: She's lucky she's not being left an only child tbh :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

sorry about the bfns ladies, hang in there. No AF is good! 

My cervix has gone from low, firm and open to high, soft and closed with AF due tomorrow. I was CONVINCED I was out two days ago, but still have hope. No spotting yet either, which I get many cycles. Every cycle is different though so I have been misled before. 

I haven't POAS in months though. Tomorrow I will if no spotting or AF


----------



## Vickie

good luck testing tomorrow snugglebot! :dust:


----------



## Vickie

still no sign of the witch here :dohh:

I guess it's still early (2 in the afternoon) but I'm so used to being on the pill and it starting first thing in the morning :lol: that this is odd

am I counting my days right? I started my last period on July 31st so 24 days from that would be today right? Because you go from the start day not the end day if I remember right?

watch the :witch: show up now because I'm obsessing over it so much :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

First day of AF is first day of your cycle :)


----------



## Vickie

that's what I thought

hmmm well we'll just see what the day brings :lol: I'm really not getting my hopes up I don't think that this is our month, just wish I knew what to expect with my cycle!


----------



## snowangel187

Too bad I have AF and not EWCM, it would give me something to do during the power outage ... :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:rofl:


----------



## Vickie

snowangel187 said:


> Too bad I have AF and not EWCM, it would give me something to do during the power outage ... :rofl:

:rofl: 

Hope that power gets restored soon though! :hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

Fingers crossed Snuggle! 

And AG, sorry about the BFN, but it's still early! keeping my fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thankyou :) the dpo is only an estimate going by crappy opks that didnt really work!


----------



## mightyspu

Ah yes, the crappy opks. I'll not be buying THOSE again!


----------



## Arcanegirl

ive won an auction for some first response ones, will give thsoe a go :)


----------



## mightyspu

Nice! should imagine they'll be more reliable.


----------



## snugglebot

well hope you don't need to use them :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

so do I :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive been buying cloth nappies again including newborn ones :blush: I stopped buying larges for Alex ages ago because we didnt really need anymore but I always wanted to buy more...im justifying birth to potty ones again :lol:


----------



## snugglebot

I bought a double umbrella stroller at a garage sale the other day :rofl: It was only $8 but still!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Stan would kill me if I bought anything but I have been looking :lol:

We're discussing what to do about car seats right now :rofl:

still no sign of AF here!

Hope you don't have to use the OPKs you won AG! 

I've completely guessed the O time so am not even sure how many days past ovulation I am really :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

I don't know either but am going off my average cd length.


----------



## Vickie

I went by my CM :lol:

once AF arrives I'll have a better idea I think as I'm generally very very regular


----------



## snowangel187

Alright cycle day 2 and already I'm going crazy.. :rofl: what to do?? a couple weeks and Ov time, then a couple more weeks til BFP time... I wish time would fly when it comes to the waiting game, but time would slow when it comes to my baby growing up.. I think I should start a journal or something... Hmmmm.. How are you ladies doing? Any news yet for those waiting for AF?

I'm picking up my opk's this weekend, gonna use both opk & chart this cycle... Haven't done both together in over a year... :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snowangel! I know I forgot how crazy TTC was :dohh:

I'm trying to be laid back about it all but am not doing so well with that :haha:

Still no AF here, maybe my cycles have gone back to 28 days? :shrug: Will test again tomorrow but don't expect much.

Even when I was PG with Hannah it was 5 days after my missed period before I got a positive :wacko: :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

ohh I hear Hannah screaming upstairs about not wanting to stand up to get dressed because she's comfortable :rofl: Am I sure I want to do this again :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

:rofl: my dd just had a crying fit saying she couldn't feed herself.. :dohh: 
I had baby fever like crazy before I got prego with DD, but DH didn't want to TTC and once he did decide I kinda played around with opk's once, but didn't know anything like I know now and BAM :bfp: first cycle and it was a week before AF was due,, so I had none of this crap the first time around. :rofl: I'm hoping to put an end to it this cycle!!!


----------



## Vickie

:roll: Hannah has become very annoying with food. Like the 10 minute toddler chew on one piece of food makes me want to rip my hair out most days :lol: :rofl:

I didn't do OPKs last time either but we fell pregnant within a few cycles so I didn't really feel the need to. I probably won't do them this time either......well I say that now but if I still haven't gotten a BFP in a few months time I might change my mind :lol:


----------



## Vickie

I just realized our daughters are pretty close in age! Hannah turned 3 in July :D


----------



## snowangel187

Vanessa turned 3 in the middle of May.. And oh man seriously I know what you mean by the time they're done eating lunch it's time for supper :rofl: It is kind of annoying, but as long as she stays in her chair I don't care how long it takes her, it's when she wants to run around and touch things with her food covered hands that really gets to me.. :rofl: 

I buy the Answer brand strip opks there are 20 for like $17 and usually I can get two or three months out of them, when I used them last year my cycles were about the same each month as far as when I got a positive and then ov'd, but I had a chemical preg in May and haven't used opks or temped a full cycle really since. (other then temping last cycle..) and that's what made me realize something has messed up my cycle.. Last month I ov'd cd 22, this month cd 16.. so I'm hoping that using the opks I'll be able to get that :bfp: not sure if I mentioned or not, but our Bd'ing is limited because of a back injury dh has,, so I got to pick and choose my days wisely.. :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

ohh back injury that doesn't sound good :hugs:

:rofl: though I did get a giggle out of picking and choosing your days wisely :rofl:

Hannah's been a real PITA about eating. She was skipping breakfast for a while and than she'd be a witch the rest of the day because of it :haha: Anyways I now have to force her to sit in front of me and eat (oh and half the time she wants me to feed her as well) :roll: oh the joys of kids :rofl: we must be crazy!


----------



## snowangel187

Vanessa does the same thing!!! If she skips a meal or refuses to eat lunch til 2 or 3 there's def some blood sugar issues going on! :rofl: But if she skips a meal I give her these yogurt drinks I think they're Danimals? She pops a straw in and will drink it, it's only like 4 oz but it's something semi nutritious,, or I bought Carnation Breakfast Essentials it's basically a breakfast replacement a powder u add to milk (don't know if you got it where u live) and I put half a serving in a glass of milk and she loves it. I call it a shake so it's "fun" :haha: I know some days I think I'm crazy for wanting more, but most days I seriously want 5 or 6.. :haha:


----------



## Vickie

I'll have a look around for those. Darn toddlers don't know what's best for them :lol:

Hannah ate like a horse tonight for dinner (after last nights refusal) so she'll probably refuse breakfast for me in the morning :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

My mom was never a good eater, and unless I'm pregnant or nursing I tend to skip meals too.. :dohh: so I think its a genetic thing? :rofl: 

My brother just text me from Vegas asking for $$$ I said dont u know I'm getting hit by a hurricane? :rofl: I also made sure he knew prostitution is illegal.. :rofl: :rofl: Poor kid! :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:shock: Your poor brother :haha: You are hilarious :rofl:

I used to skip meals as well but since I started WW I had to start eating better which meant eating each meal and now if I skip I become a witch too (that part must be genetic :haha:) You should see poor hubby's face when both Hannah and I are having a sugar meltdown :blush: :rofl:

some of my friends kid's who are a bit younger and have always eaten well are now starting to fuss as well--I'm kinda glad that it's not just mine :blush: :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

I use to freak if Vanessa didn't eat or drink enough in one day, and her dr told me to make it available and that when she's ready to eat or drink she will.. He said she won't starve herself. :haha: And that "forcing" them to eat only causes them to have eating issues when they're older.. :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

Yeah I've heard that and we try not to do it with Hannah (I really try not to make her finish her plate--that's a big thing with me).

and yeah I used to completely freak out/get frustrated as well. I try not to let it bother me as much now but still hard :lol:

the biggest problem with breakfast for us was we'd be out all morning at classes that she can't eat at and would throw major tantrums! :dohh: 

for dinner if she doesn't eat she doesn't eat, same for lunch (though that's irritating when she wakes up early from nap :haha:)

anyways how's the hurricane there?


----------



## snowangel187

I lost power earlier for a while, and had a crazy rain storm, but right now it's doing nothing,, but so far it looks like its moving further east for now, so it probably will just be tropical storm stuff, and the actual hurricane will hit further north. But whatever it is should be here Thurs so we're kind of in a holding pattern waiting to see what it's going to do.. :haha: Keeping my phone charged etc. My pool is already starting to flood. :dohh: We stocked up on food and water supplies today in case we are without power for a while, but I'm not too worried... I wouldn't mind being on vaca somewhere else though.... :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Vickie said:


> some of my friends kid's who are a bit younger and have always eaten well are now starting to fuss as well--I'm kinda glad that it's not just mine :blush: :rofl:


Would one of those kids be mine :lol:

Alex is into that "feed me" phase aswell and food needs to be cut up in some random way that he'll eat it :dohh: He used to be so good at eating too.

Im getting him a booster seat to sit at the table today, he seems to like being up with us now and its easier to feed him than try and fit into his little table :lol:

No AF here or BFP :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

The booster seat might do it! He will be a "big" boy then and want to eat independently maybe :haha: 

I was going to join ur kids with allergy group but Vanessa doesn't have a "cool" allergy :rofl: she is so allergic to insect bites. One littleant or mosquito bite and whatever it bites doubles in size. I am pretty scared of a bee sting reaction, but am thankful there's a 
hospital basically at the end of my street. :flower:


----------



## Arcanegirl

We shall see for dinner tonight!

AF has turned up giving me a 25 day cycle!


----------



## Vickie

:lol: Maybe

I'm currently sitting on the couch waiting on my kid to finish her breakfast that she stared 25 minutes ago :roll:

No AF here and a BFN this morning :shrug: See if the witch is going to show, if not will retest on Friday


----------



## snugglebot

Girls, I feel almost silly posting this since I just joined you but hope that you all get your bfps and we can continue as preggo buddies because being pregnant and dealing with a toddler is going to be hard and I know I could use support.

After trying for 5 months (and many months ntnp), I got my BFP this morning :dance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Snugglebot :D


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Huge congrats snuggle!! :happydance:


----------



## mightyspu

Brilliant Snugglebot! Well done you! :happydance: 

Let's hope it's the shape of things to come and those :bfn:s turn into :bfp:s!


----------



## snowangel187

Congrats Snugglebot!! We'll all be joining you next month! :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

Vickie said:


> :lol: Maybe
> 
> I'm currently sitting on the couch waiting on my kid to finish her breakfast that she stared 25 minutes ago :roll:
> 
> No AF here and a BFN this morning :shrug: See if the witch is going to show, if not will retest on Friday

Hopefully your cycle's are not going to be crazy!! I hope you find out :bfp: or :witch: either way quick so you'll know what to expect from your cycles.. 

Did any of you guys notice a change in your cycle after having the baby? After I had dd I had bleeding for about 6 weeks, but didn't get AF for 9months, but since I've gotten AF back after giving birth I've had crazy headaches for the first couple days of AF, and extreme lower back pain a couple days before AF, and I never had any AF symptoms like that before.. And yesterday we were getting a few things at the grocery store and I told dh we had to leave, I had a sudden urge to vomit and felt really dizzy. :shrug: I also woke up with nausea yesterday.. It actually made me think maybe I could be pregnant? But threw that thought out cause AF was right on time and is "normal" Weird, anyways How are you lovely ladies today?


----------



## Arcanegirl

I dont think mine have changed though I cant really remember, ive not had one for over a year because of the implant.
Im okay, looking at jobs and housing stuff.


----------



## snugglebot

I found my first few months of AF were VERY different. Actually right up until a month or two after I stopped BF. It takes a long time for the hormones to settle. Even now my cycles have been shorter. Childbirth is such a huge thing for our bodies.


----------



## snowangel187

Well dd is 3yrs old and I haven't nursed for a year and a half soooo I'm hoping AF isn't going to be like this forever,, I also have AF for a full week when before I had dd I was a 3-4 day girl..


----------



## mightyspu

Yeah, mine are longer now, and they vary each month with symptoms, one month I had hideous PMS, the other not. I think I'm not as crampy as I used to be though.


----------



## Vickie

I'm really not sure. I went on the pill as soon as I could after having Hannah and haven't really been off of it since.


----------



## Vickie

and I walked to the store, looked at better quality pregnancy tests (mine are cheapy dollar store ones) and decided against it :dohh: I figure I'll get through Friday and Sunday (I have to cheapies left) and if AF still hasn't shown and I keep getting negatives I'll put out the money for a more expensive test :lol:


----------



## snowangel187

I always shop the test aisle, and then talk myself out of it too!! :rofl: Will Power baby!! :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: I just don't want to waste the money! :haha: so will wait and see :lol:

I came up with a song tonight while Hannah was eating (she thought it was hilarious--I meant every word of it :haha:)

it went like this:

"Chew chew chew your food
Chew your food my dear
You're driving mommy up the wall
chew your food my dear"

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Vickie said:


> "Chew chew chew your food
> Chew your food my dear
> You're driving mommy up the wall
> chew your food my dear"
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Prob with me singing something like this is Vanessa would require it everytime she took a bite. :dohh: :rofl: 

Watching "I didn't know I was pregnant" and thinking to myself... Idiots! :haha:


----------



## snugglebot

:rofl: that is hilarious! I might try that one with Finn. He doesn't take long to eat, he just eats very little and when he does, it is SHOVED into his mouth and often swallowed whole. His diapers are always very interesting.


----------



## snowangel187

Vanessa has a stuffy nose and she never gets sick so she's being a total drama queen :rofl: Ive already accepted I won't be getting any sleep and set up camp on her floor. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Hey snuggle my due date was may 16 with dd but they induced me may 15 because I had gestational diabetes. :flower:


----------



## snugglebot

well May 16th is my 42 week mark. DS was way overdue (due date had been nov 21 - my EDD based on ovulation was Nov 17th and he was born dec 4th)


----------



## snowangel187

Oh.. I'm sooo glad that they didn't let me go over,, I hadn't had any contractions (that I could feel) or any signs labor was coming.. I was "maybe" 2cm dilated for the last few weeks, but nothing.. So this next time I have a baby I'm in a totally different state with obviously a diff dr, so I'm hoping that I can convince them to induce me or if I end up with GD again I know they will.. 

Sooo DH didn't really want to TTC last cycle cause my due date would be May 1.. And there are May bdays everywhere.. Like seriously 10 and thats just immediate family... So I told him well guess you get what you want with no May baby... ;) Little does he know if we get prego this cycle I'll be due on my bday.. May 29th.. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

:rofl: He might force you to go past your due date


----------



## snowangel187

Well my cycle actually lined up so I could have had a due date of his bday in march but he didn't get the job done :rofl: my sister in law was due may 22 this year and my brother in law was like she's gonna go over til June 1st cause he didn't want a may baby and dh thought it was ignorant for him to be selfish and not even think of the potential risks going over But baby had a mind of her own and she came almost 3weeks early. May 3 :haha: she did get her own day. I need my bfp like this or next cycle otherwise I prob got to take 3months off cause 1 I'm not gonna be preg late months of the summer in Florida and 2 I have to travel 1800 miles for a reunion next summer and won't be able to go if baby isn't over 6weeks and def not going if I'm 8 or 9 months prego. Dh would be mad if I went into labor while away. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

I'm surprised Stan agreed to TTC now because originally we'd talked about October.....but we both like how well Hannah's birthday is spaced out from Christmas :blush: :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

why couldn't you go if baby isn't over 6 weeks?


----------



## snowangel187

It's not recommended if they're under 6weeks to fly.. Because it's recylced air,, and to be honest, I'm a bit of a germaphobe... :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Woooooooooooohooooooooooooo CD 4 already!! I can't believe it. :wohoo:\\:D/
Seriously tho.. ugh. This is ridiculous.. :rofl: I'm going crazy!! :brat::dishes::dishes::iron::laundry: all done.. ](*,) I need a hobbby.. DD is stuffy so she's not into playing.. She's just being a little diva.. Oh wait I think I hear her ringing a bell now.. :rofl: :rofl: TTC should be as simple as making the decision it's time for a baby... and then BAM.. :dohh: Feeling a little :loopy: :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Hannah's whiny when she hurts herself. You'd think it was the end of the world :roll:

Still no AF here :shrug: will retest tomorrow I guess. 

You've been much more productive than I :haha: 

Hannah and I made banana bread and cleaned up from that than headed to the playground. Now she's watching Dora before nap and I'm on here :lol:


----------



## snowangel187

Me & Vanessa made banana bread 2 days ago.. Vanessa always loves to "help" cook. She even started folding wash cloths one day so now every time I do laundry I tell her to come fold them.. :haha: she loves it.. For now.. :rofl: Yesterday I did tons of cleaning too.. We're starting to get wind and rain from the hurriane so playground or pool are both out.. Maybe I'll go make some cookies,, or some fudge.. We have a friend coming in tomorrow from 1800 miles away he'll be staying with us for a little while til he finds a place.. So maybe us showing him around will distract me until Ov time... 

Vanessa is watching Dora right now too.. She doesn't take naps tho.. :cry: not since I stopped nursing. 

Do you have a list of things you plan to do differently with baby #2?


----------



## Vickie

I will cry when Hannah stops naps :lol: The only reason she still has her soother is because of nap time if she drops that she can forget about her soother :haha:

Hopefully you can find enough indoor stuff to distract her! I dread the winter months :nope: Have you tried letting her rinse dishes? that's one of Hannah's favorite past times now :haha:

hmmm differently well I am definitely more interested in a good carrier/sling because I won't be able to just sit and hold a baby all day long, not with Hannah now. And I will attempt to take the soother away much much much earlier :blush: :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

I didn't use a sling with Vanessa, but think I want to use one with the next.. Vanessa had her pacifier until she was a little over two. And at first I would only give it to her at bed time and then my sister in law found out she was prego so I convinced her we needed to give them to her new baby cousin.. So we put them all in a box and I let her walk out to the mailbox and put them in (although I didn't really send them anywhere) Then later in the night she asked for it and I said we sent them to your baby cousin remember?? Oh man didn't the :cry: start. :rofl: but there was no going back.. :haha: She does have a little security blanket that she still carrys at times, but I purposely got her hooked on that so I could take away everything else.. And if she wants to carry that blanket til she's 18 who cares. :haha: :rofl: DH was a thumb sucker til he was like 10yrs old so thats the whole reason I allowed the pacifier as long as I did.. DD hasn't sucked her thumb since she was on the inside.. I think with the next baby I will be more "strict" with a bed time/ nap time routine.. Vanessa is crazy she stays up til 10or 11 and until recently fell asleep in my bed.. But I've moved her to her bed, but she is still up late and has to watch tv to fall asleep, so I'm trying to break that habit. I don't want her to be dependent on a tv or noise to fall asleep.. I just loved holding and snuggling her so much when she was a tiny baby I held her forever.. but I'm hoping I don't spoil the next.. But they're only so little for so long,, I just can't get enough of it!! :dohh: 

I love Florida.. there's no "winter" months.. Right now is our "inside" season which until the last couple weeks haven't been too bad. I have loads of scrapbooking stuff I just haven't motivated myself to do it.. We are from Maine originally so I know all about snow and winter. :rofl: We went north for a visit and had a crazy snow storm while we were there, Vanessa was sooooo happy!! Until she went out in it and realized it was cold.. Then she said she didn't like it and wanted to go back to Florida. :rofl:

What's your thinking about school? Are u sending Hannah to school or are you going to homeschool? or private school? We're leaning toward homeschool, unless we can afford private school at $1000/month by the time she's in school.. I'm not ok with metal detectors at the school entrances.. :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

And as I say she's a good napper she refuses today :haha: Did my workout and had to go threaten her at 3 :roll: No idea if she's going to sleep now or not but she's staying in that bed a bit longer :haha:

Hannah gets her soother only at bedtime which is why I haven't taken it yet :roll: She is so freaking attached to the thing. Of course I would MUCH rather that than a thumbsucker, because I can't get rid of a thumb :rofl:

Hannah doesn't seem to mind the cold :roll: It's me who does!

School wise we're looking into French Immersion here, it's actually done through the public school system, but we have to make sure to get her registered in time. No way can we swing a private school tuition and I honestly don't have much desire to homeschool her :blush: :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

I am thankful for the soother tbh. I think it will be a saving grace when baby #2 comes. 

For baby #2, I will approach BF differently. I went 10 months with DS but it was the worst ten months of BF I could imagine. I vow not to repeat that experience. If BF number 2 is as bad as DS, I won't wait until 10 months to switch. After exhausting all venues, I will switch to formula earlier. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## Vickie

Hannah's over three which is my issue with the soother :blush: I vowed we'd be rid of it before now but I like the fact that she sleeps to much to do it :blush: :rofl:

:hugs: I didn't BF Hannah and not sure what I'll do with my next (I really don't have any regrets FF). Hopefully it will go better with #2 but hey if it doesn't you can switch over to FF and be happy with your choice which to me is what really matters


----------



## snowangel187

Im still undecided about the school thing, I kind of feel bad, because we literally don't know anybody down here. So she rarely gets interaction with kids. That's part of the reason I want more babies. ASAP. She loves when we're able to visit family up north cause there are like 10 little cousins within a year of her age either way so she has sooo much fun.. And here,, well she's stuck with me. :haha: I can only entertain her so much.. So I might look into finding a playgroup or something..

As far as the dishes thing.. We have a dishwasher so there's no need to rinse, but she loves taking dishes out when it's time to put them away.. She also likes to fill the dogs food and water dishes. She will also bring the laundry hampers to the laundry room and put the laundry in the washer and she likes to take it from the washer to the dryer too.. I'm taking advantage of all this willingness to help while it lasts.. :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

No kidding eh? :rofl: 

Hannah used to empty the dishwasher with me but now she doesn't really care about it. I only run the dishwasher once a day and handwash all the morning and lunch dishes :lol:

Look into play groups! We're kind of in the same boat here. My family is all in Texas and hubby's family is.............well let's not get into that :lol: I'll just say they are less than involved in Hannah's life. Anyways when Hannah was 16 months or so I started signing her up for classes at our local community center which have been a LIFESAVER for us. Really I don't know how I lasted that long without them! I'll be joining classes way earlier next time! They have all kinds of classes too......music, sign language, art class, swimming and once they get past three even more classes! I've signed Hannah up for a couple of independent of parent programs for the fall :argh: Wish us luck! 

Before we started the classes Hannah was extremely shy (and we had no kids around us at all or really other people). It's helped her SO much in that area I've found. Plus it gets me around actual adults! :haha: And I've made some friends from classes that I keep in touch with every day (email) and we get together once a week or so :thumbup:

I've also been lucky enough to make a few friends off of here who I meet up with regularly. My support base is so much better than what it used to be, it is SO hard when you don't have anyone else around :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

The friend we have moving down is coming with a girlfriend who we haven't met so I don't know if I can tolerate her. :rofl: but he said they wanted kids. So as long as she doesn't get pregnant before me and I can tolerate her.. It'll all be good.. :rofl: :rofl: 

I've been thinking that none of our family knows we're trying and honestly I could just show up with a baby and they would be like WTF??! :rofl: :rofl: I think they'd be super mad at me tho.. Although DD would probably rat us on while talking to grammie on the phone.. :haha: I do think that I will just plan a trip home when I got a belly and be like HEYYY!! on the other hand I'm sure they'll want more time to prepare to come visit when it's time for delivery.. It's hard letting everybody know at the same time and live 1800 miles away.. I was thinking about sending an album of Vanessa to the "important" people with a pic of a BFP in the back of the album.. or a picture of Vanessa holding a sign that says "Mommy's pregnant" Hmm or maybe have flowers delivered saying from grandbaby #2.. I don't know how I'll do it.. The ones I'd like to know at the same time (all of whom live in different places) Mom, Dad, sister in law, grandparents, Mother in law.. Hmmm any ideas ladies and when do you think I should share the news with them?


----------



## Vickie

I think I'll be more cautions next time around and wait until closer to the end of first tri to announce.

I want to get Hannah a "Big Sister" shirt and put her in it and email it out :haha: That will work for everyone but my mom who I'll call beforehand with the news :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Geez you lot are chatterboxes! :haha:

Ill catch up with what ill remember lol!
Soothers, dummies we stopped Alexs when he was 7 months. He started waking everytime it fell out and hes been a great sleeper ever since!
Ill probably do the same with #2 use it for comfort then wean it down to just sleeping and go with the flow.
Ill most definatley be using carriers again! I got into using a Moby a bit too late with Alex and tried various mei tai's since. Were still carrying him half the time with an Ergo now.
I have a newborn insert for the Ergo and held onto the Mody so hopefully thay will so us :D

i definatly want to BF again and hopefully do it for longer. Im using experience and will be getting all i need to try it.


----------



## Vickie

:lol: Me talk nooooooooooooooo :rofl:

still no sign of AF so I guess I'll test in the morning :lol: tempted to do it now but the 18 cups of water I've had today would probably influence the results :lol:

I expect AF by Saturday if she's going to show (would be a 28 day cycle)


----------



## snowangel187

Vanessa just came over and saw the pictures of Hannah, and says mommy can we have a girl like that? :)


----------



## Vickie

hey I'm open for moving to Florida :lol:

or heck catch me on a cranky day and I might ship her free of charge :winkwink:


----------



## snowangel187

:rofl: :rofl:

That'd be great you should move to Florida!! :flower: ;)


----------



## Vickie

I just gotta convince hubby! :lol: Oh and he needs a job :rofl:

it'd be so nice to live somewhere with warmer weather though. I grew up in Texas and though the area I grew up in did get snow and ice and cold it wasn't for nearly as many months as it is up here!


----------



## snowangel187

Well maybe plan a Disney trip and come when Toronto is it's coldest,, because even though it'll only be 70* here, it's much better then your 30* or less.. :rofl: 

What does your Oh do for work?


----------



## Vickie

I would LOVE to go to Disney but every trip we make is down to Texas to visit my mom right now. It's so expensive to fly there (small town) that it pretty much wipes us for the year :wacko: (we looked into it, Disney is cheaper!!! which is crazy to me :dohh:)

The company he works for is actually based out of San Francisco :rofl:

They have a small office in TO but he's the only technical support agent there so he mainly works from home :blush: :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

I say have your mom meet you at Disney!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Well that's cool he can work from home.. or is it? :rofl: 
My dh has been home for almost 2 months while he's working on a move and expansion plan for his business and its driving me crazy!! :rofl: :rofl: Some days I kick him out!! :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:lol: She hates driving long distances and won't fly. She is in her mid-70s though.......

Most of the time I don't mind it :lol: He cooks me breakfast in the morning and if I'm ever really stressed/having a bad day he'll take over for a bit with Hannah so I can get a bit of a break. Also he gets off at 4:30 and since he doesn't have the commute once he's off he's off which is great! (It's an hour and a half-two hour commute each way to the office!)

The downside is trying to keep Hannah quiet while he's on the phone :wacko: this is going to be interesting in the winter when I can't just take her outside while he's on the phone!


----------



## snowangel187

Ok. I'm out of ideas about the Disney visit for now.. :haha: I def know what you mean about keeping the little one quiet when dh is on phone.. It's like impossible! :rofl: It seems like thats meltdown time or sing or scream time.. :rofl: DH has an office at home so he shuts his door, and it's my job to keep her from knocking on it. :haha: Dh isn't so helpful when it comes to dd. or anything else come to think of it. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Your mum sounds awkward Vickie :lol:
Mine doesnt talk to me most of the year then books a visit and expects us to jump and go see her :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

:lol: Nah she's just set in her ways :lol:

Stan is actually really helpful with Hannah and really involved with her (has always been the one who does the night stuff--baths, bed etc.) I can't complain, much :lol:


----------



## snowangel187

Neither of my parents have made the trip to visit me since moving 1800 miles away but when I make a trip up the think I need to be with them 24/7. I do have friends too ya know. :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

forgot to update, Still no AF, still negative tests :shrug: Will see if tomorrow brings the :witch:

Hannah's being a PITA today (cue her pinching me after I asked her not to because it hurt :grr:) and hitting me with her pony after I asked her to please be careful so she didn't hit me :grr:


----------



## snowangel187

Lol. DD is being one too we made cookies and she had one b4 lunch then said she was hungry for more cookies but not for lunch :rofl: like that's going to fly. :haha: she's got a dr appt today and doesn't want to go. :rofl: I say toooooo bad, just hoping she doesn't make a huge scene while waiting in the dr office. 

Dh doesn't have much experience with kids he's ok with her but she's more "my job" then his so unless I am super sick or have reached meltdown mode :haha: :rofl: he doesn't offer up much help other then occasionally taking her to the movies....so I can clean. :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: How nice of him to allow you time to clean :haha: Hannah won't sit through movies (we tried the Winnie the Pooh one and just barely made it through so I'm not eager to go again just yet :haha:)

Meltdown over lunch here too. I actually walked out the front door and sat on the steps :blush: (could hear her because the windows were open but I needed a break :lol:

she's watching Dora now though so nice and quiet :lol:

I'm sure part of our bad day has to do with us both being sick again :roll: 

good luck with the doctors appointment!


----------



## snowangel187

So dr appt wasn't too bad,, thought she was up to date on her shots, but turns out she was missing one so she got that one in the arm.. She wasn't too happy.. DH is diabetic and takes shots so she thinks shots are for boys only. :haha: So she was a little mad. She was giving the nurse the evil eye and said the next time we go to the dr's she's going to "kick them" if they try to give her shots.. :rofl: She's still having drama over it.. So I'll probably be sleeping on the floor in her room again.. I think it's time to go from toddler bed til full so at least I can sleep on a mattress.. :rofl: 
DD loves going to the movies, she has probably gone to every kid movie for the last year or so. For the most part she sits through the whole thing, she loves going and will eat a whole bag of popcorn herself.. 

Yea DH is quite a gem... *rolls eyes* :rofl: :rofl: I think next time, I'll save the cleaning for him when he gets back and I'll nap.. :haha:


----------



## Vickie

^now that's a plan :lol:

:rofl: Kick the doctor/nurse :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

I bought my opk's today and they came with a free preg test.. Wooooooo now only a week before i can start peeing on them.. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

Happy testing :lol:

:dust: for this month!!

What does your hubby think of OPKs? Stan's not sure about them :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Mine just lets me get on with them and doenst bother asking what the answers are etc :lol:


----------



## mightyspu

Me too AG! Although I think he guesses the results when I jump him! :haha: 

Sorry AF is keeping you waiting Vickie. I hope something happens soon. 

I'm liking my chart at the moment...


----------



## snowangel187

Dh actually said to get the opks this month he prefers knowing the days that way I don't make him :sex: every other day all month :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Pee on a stick mighty! :rofl:


----------



## Coleey

snowangel187 said:


> Dh actually said to get the opks this month he prefers knowing the days that way I don't make him :sex: every other day all month :rofl:

:rofl:
I'm going to be a sex pest as I'm going away for a week! ;p


----------



## Vickie

mightyspu said:


> Me too AG! Although I think he guesses the results when I jump him! :haha:
> 
> Sorry AF is keeping you waiting Vickie. I hope something happens soon.
> 
> I'm liking my chart at the moment...




snowangel187 said:


> Dh actually said to get the opks this month he prefers knowing the days that way I don't make him :sex: every other day all month :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: This cracked me up!

Still nothing here :shrug: Will be buying better tests today (if AF doesn't show between now and us getting to the store). This happened last time I was pregnant, I got tons of negatives before finally getting a positive. Not sure I feel pregnant this time though :shrug: We'll see :lol:

We manage the every other day for the first two weeks and then totally slack off :haha: it doesn't help I've been sick for 7 of the last 8 days (managed to get a cold, get rid of it and catch another :rofl:)


----------



## Coleey

Vickie said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Me too AG! Although I think he guesses the results when I jump him! :haha:
> 
> Sorry AF is keeping you waiting Vickie. I hope something happens soon.
> 
> I'm liking my chart at the moment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> Dh actually said to get the opks this month he prefers knowing the days that way I don't make him :sex: every other day all month :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: This cracked me up!
> 
> Still nothing here :shrug: Will be buying better tests today (if AF doesn't show between now and us getting to the store). This happened last time I was pregnant, I got tons of negatives before finally getting a positive. Not sure I feel pregnant this time though :shrug: We'll see :lol:
> 
> We manage the every other day for the first two weeks and then totally slack off :haha: it doesn't help I've been sick for 7 of the last 8 days (managed to get a cold, get rid of it and catch another :rofl:)Click to expand...

Was the same with my first too hun, really hope you get a BFP!
Hope you feel better soon too :)


----------



## Vickie

meant to say good luck Mighty! :yipee:


----------



## Vickie

bought a First Response test today, will test with it in the morning if still no AF :lol: If it gives me a negative than I'm thinking maybe I just skipped a cycle (though this would be HIGHLY unusual for me :shrug:)


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Vickie, I hope it's good for you. Skipping a cycle is just too mean!

Haven't been able to poas today, I've been with my mother all day. I may give an ic a whirl in a bit if I can muster up some pee...


----------



## Vickie

I'd be shocked if I skipped tbh as I can count on one hand the number of times I have missed a cycle :wacko: And those were during periods of extremely high stress (moving away to college, getting married and moving to Canada from Texas, and when my niece's husband's cancer returned the last time.....)

I'm not stressed at all right now :shrug:

Oh well what will be will be :)

Good luck testing (hope you got a chance :lol:) I've been thinking about it with my other dollar store test but I know that it would be ridiculous as I just drank 3 glasses of water :rofl:


----------



## mightyspu

Well it was 10pm when I peed, and I'll be the proud mother of an evap! Well see what FMU brings!


----------



## Vickie

well I just tested with my cheapy and I got a very clear BFN :haha: Not that I'm surprised

good luck testing tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi Ladies! 

My DH and I have been TTC #2 since July of 2010. AF is late by 12 days right now but all I'm getting is BFNs. I'm hoping it's just not showing up yet but I'm not very hopeful. 

Vickie I hope you get your BFP tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hi Rach


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi beautiful :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

lots of mild cramping now :shrug: If AF was going to show I wish it just would so I could stop wasting tests :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

Vickie hope the :witch: stops playing head games with you.. :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

Vickie said:


> bought a First Response test today, will test with it in the morning if still no AF :lol: If it gives me a negative than I'm thinking maybe I just skipped a cycle (though this would be HIGHLY unusual for me :shrug:)

You know I was thinking that this is the first time stopping the pill since you had the Hannah right?? So maybe that is why your cycle is screwy.. :wacko:


----------



## Vickie

Actually it's not :lol:

I couldn't go back on the pill for a few months and my cycles evened out immediately. I also skipped a month several months back because I ran out of pills and couldn't get into my GP for another 'script. My period started right on time than too :shrug:


----------



## snowangel187

Hmmmm, then that :witch: better not show.. You best be getting a :bfp: I wish my AF was more like clockwork.. She's bipolar I swear. :rofl: I get sooo mad when I have a crazy cycle and didn't temp or use opks so I have no idea where I am.. :haha: 
A few hours away from cd 7 :happydance: I'm super excited about this cycle.. It better not let me down. :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

I've lost 40-50 pounds since then though so I don't know if my cycle has gone screwy :wacko: Oh well we'll see tomorrow! 

Good luck for this cycle! You'll have to tell us how the OPKs go :)


----------



## snowangel187

So do you have a guess at how many dpo you are at all?? With a huge weight change it could def change your cycle, but you'd think it would make them more regular and not less.. :shrug: 

I usually have pretty good luck with opks.. When I last used them I always got my positives on cd16&17 but where I ov'd on cd16 last cycle I'll start testing earlier then I did before.. And I'll def BD until I'm pretty sure I ov'd. When I was testing I thought the positive meant ov, and then realized in some cases I didn't ov til 3 days later. :( Oh well. 

I just remembered.. and I'm pretty stupid for not thinking of this before.. But I bought a CBFM before I moved a couple months ago, and because there was so much going on, I never set it up. :rofl: It's probably too late to use it this cycle. Heck I don't even know where it is. :dohh: I guess I better dig it out incase I need to use it next cycle..


----------



## mightyspu

Bfn on another ic this morning. Am hoping it's just because it's from the stock of rubbish opks, but I really don't think so. Good luck Vickie!


----------



## mightyspu

Can I change my bfn to a :bfp: please? 

https://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff464/mightyspu/Baby%20Jack/e2626836.jpg


----------



## Coleey

Yaaay! Congratulations mightyspu!! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Mightyspu!

Welcome Try Rocking :hi:

Well were back onto WTT for this month at least, we could be moving and i dont want to deal with a pregnancy as soon as weve moved in.
Im still tracking my cycle though to see if anything happens with opks etc so youre not getting rid of me that easily :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:blush: I'm joining you mighty. Got a fairly strong BFP on my test this morning

I'm in shock and due right when we'd be moving if we chose to :dohh: :rofl: Obviously didn't think this out well at all

ETA: Congrats Mighty! :yipee: (sorry still very much in shock here :rofl:)


----------



## mightyspu

Yay Vickie! So pleased for you. Am also quite shocked, how so when we planned it?

Sorry you are pausing for a while AG.


----------



## Vickie

no idea! :rofl: but very much in shock here.

are you a part of any PG group/buddies yet?


----------



## snowangel187

Congrats ladies!!! :wohoo: :headspin: I had big :bfp: dreams lastnight!! I could sense it. ;) I'm really hoping that I'll be joining u guys in a couple weeks!:thumbup:

So our friend arrived from out of state with his g/f I kinda like her and normally I hate girls! :rofl: but she's a fes years younger then me and I haven't heard her whole story yet but I think she has a medical issue that is going to make her hard to conceive. So I'm looking forward to teaching her what I've learned from BnB and introduce her so maybe she'll get her bfp quicker! 

You guys need to go pee on some digis now for the fun of it. :rofl: post pics please. ;)


----------



## snowangel187

Vickie did u tell dh yet?


----------



## Vickie

:haha: He's the one who put the test in the pee cup :rofl: 

:hugs: Hope you get your BFP this cycle too :dust:

Glad that you're enjoying your guests! 

And I have no digis :rofl: those things are expensive!


----------



## mightyspu

No digis here either, but I will at some point, I just want to be a bit more pregnant first! 

Vickie, I'm not part of any groups yet. How about you?


----------



## Vickie

not me either, hadn't had time :lol:

maybe I can start one soon for us? I'd rather stay a part of a small group :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Coleey

Vickie said:


> :blush: I'm joining you mighty. Got a fairly strong BFP on my test this morning
> 
> I'm in shock and due right when we'd be moving if we chose to :dohh: :rofl: Obviously didn't think this out well at all
> 
> ETA: Congrats Mighty! :yipee: (sorry still very much in shock here :rofl:)

Congratulations hun! :happydance:
Wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months! 

Aww, hope your move goes well Arcane! 

Sending lots of baby dust your way, Snow! :dust:


----------



## snowangel187

What do digis cost up there? I got 2pks for like $5-6. :shrug: I hope u guys are not totally abandoning me. :cry: :rofl: hopefully I will be following y'all to the new thread soon. 

So I thought I would add along with dreaming :bfp: I also had a dream about catching snakes with my BBQ tongs. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I got to experience the beauty of a bird in my backyard.....catching a snake yesterday!! :haha: so that lovely bird has confirmed snakes in my yard and therefore insert phobe here I will no longer walk on the lawn!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Vickie said:


> not me either, hadn't had time :lol:
> 
> maybe I can start one soon for us? I'd rather stay a part of a small group :blush: :rofl:

I like our group of peeps. :flower:


----------



## snowangel187

How far along are you ladies guessing you are?


----------



## Vickie

what is a digi? the ones I think of as digis are like $40 :haha: the clearblue ones? :rofl:

definitely not abandoning you all here :flower: But I also don't want to make it a pregnancy discussion group/make anyone uncomfy :hugs:

I'm estimated at right at 4 weeks :D


----------



## Vickie

snowangel187 said:


> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> not me either, hadn't had time :lol:
> 
> maybe I can start one soon for us? I'd rather stay a part of a small group :blush: :rofl:
> 
> I like our group of peeps. :flower:Click to expand...

me too :)


----------



## snowangel187

Wow really? Seriously I looked yesterday and could buy a 5pm of clearblue digital preg test for $17. The digi opks are expensive maybe u were lookin at them?? :)


----------



## snowangel187

Pack not pm. :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

Maybe I'm mistaken in what I was looking at? They did have 4 packs clearblue for $20 at Costco but those weren't digi I don't think. Will try to post test pics in a bit for you :)


----------



## snowangel187

It's funny how we consider two lines a bfp for others but for ourselves (most of us) want to see the word. :rofl: when I got my bfp with dd I used frer (didn't know then they're the "best" test) and got two lines although not the same shade so I emailed the company and they're like yea two lines should be treated as a positive lol. But still I wasn't convinced until I saw a digi and saw the word. :rofl:


----------



## mightyspu

Vickie said:


> snowangel187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> not me either, hadn't had time :lol:
> 
> maybe I can start one soon for us? I'd rather stay a part of a small group :blush: :rofl:
> 
> I like our group of peeps. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> me too :)Click to expand...

Me three! 

I'd say I'm about 4 weeks too. FF gives me an edd of about 10th May. 

I can't remember if I said, but I dreamt recently that I had taken 2 tests that had been negative. They then turned positive in front of my eyes. This morning I was so sure my ic was negative I binned it after less than a minute! When I saw I had 2 lines I did a superdrug early test and that had 2 lines too!


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations Vickie and Mightyspu!!! That's wonderful :hugs: 

Thank you Arcanegirl! :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

CONGRATS Vickie and Mightyspu! :dance:


----------



## Vickie

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/718748-pregnant-2-a.html#post12514952

a group for us :)

went ahead and put it in the buddies section and prefixed it closed so we could keep it smaller if that's okay with you mighty?


----------



## snowangel187

When do u guys plan on announcing to family?? And will u find out the sex?


----------



## snugglebot

I'm not sure. I have two sets of close friends who are lttc#2 (secondary infertility) and I kind of hope they get preggers before we announce . My family can't keep a secret if it depended on it so they won't know until I feel comfortable telling my friends.


----------



## snugglebot

oh and team yellow is me


----------



## Vickie

I can't wait to find out the sex :blush: I'm horrible like that :rofl:

So yes more than likely we will find out :)

I told my mom today. We'll wait to tell everyone else for a few more weeks I think. I actually want to do something different to tell them this time :lol:


----------



## mightyspu

We'll announce after the 12 week scan. My post natal group know, but That's it. I'll check out the new group soon!


----------



## Vickie

how are you all doing today? :)


----------



## mightyspu

I'm in the depths of arghhhhhhh! Forgot how terrifying early pregnancy is!


----------



## misskat29

Hi everyone, I too am ttc#2 - Mollie is 9months today.

I'm on cd32 of first cycle, got a bfn yesterday. I'm v frustrated with it already. Have pcos, ov sticks don't work so I never know when ov'd and my cycles have always been crazy 40-70 days in length!


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: misskat29!


----------



## snugglebot

So what the rest of yours test dates?

Arcane are you sure you are going to take this cycle off? I know moving etc. But to be heavily pregnant isn't much better. I say go for it :shrug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yes im sure, we will be moving in the next few months and itll involved a job transfer. I dont want to sit with a new boss before ive even started to say im pregnant. Id rather wait untill were moved and settled in. Im hoping it will be 2 months max.


----------



## Try Rocking

I tested yesterday and all I got was a BFN. I'm only CD 48 now and I'm just getting more frustrated.


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: sorry try rocking. That is a heck of a cycle.


----------



## Try Rocking

:hugs: Thanks Snuggle. It's getting me a bit down, I thought my cycles were getting better (CD 75-CD 40-CD 34 and then this) and now I'm just confused :\ I don't think I'm pregnant but part of me is still hoping it just doesn't want to show up yet.


----------



## snugglebot

you had a hard time ttc with #1 too right? What was the cause that time?


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Rach


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: I remember all too well how frustrating long cycles are


----------



## Vickie

And I hope you figure out the move soon AG so you can get back to TTC :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you :hugs: 

We don't actually know what the problem was the first time, I am not the slimmest person (or even close) so the doctors only suggestion to me was to lose weight. 

I was seeing a fertility specialist when I lived on the coast, had a laparoscopy done, went on fertility drugs, was tested like crazy and there was no known issue. 

When I got pregnant I wasn't seeing anyone about trying to get pregnant, my husband and I had moved to a smaller town and we had quit smoking.. and I was at my heaviest yet at that point. 

I'm at a loss, I haven't smoked in over 2 years, I'm eating better and getting more exercise (although still heavy) but nothing is happening other than I'm getting frustrated.


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: I can't imagine tryrocking. I really hope this ttc journey does not take you the same amount of time, but regardless it must feel like you are picking up where you left off with the first because of all the emotional investment into your fertility :hug:


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you :hugs: I really hope it doesn't either :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

I'll probably test Sept 18th, my sisters bday... I'm not one to test too early, unless the pressure from BnB gets to me........... :rofl:


----------



## Try Rocking

Good luck snowangel! :hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

Good luck Snow angel! 

Try Rockin, that sounds like such a palaver! I take it you've tried temping to check when you ovulate? I know it's hard though with a little one.


----------



## Coleey

snowangel187 said:


> I'll probably test Sept 18th, my sisters bday... I'm not one to test too early, unless the pressure from BnB gets to me........... :rofl:

Good luck hunni! :dust:


----------



## Vickie

Good luck testing snow! :dust:

I usually don't test early either but the pressure got to me this time :rofl:


----------



## Try Rocking

I haven't tried but I think I will start at the beginning of next cycle. We'll see how that goes. I can usually tell when I'm ovulating but it can't hurt right?


----------



## carlyjade86

Hi girls, 
TTC #2 since I had my implant out in Oct 10. So far, no such luck! 1 abnormally late period last mth filled me with hope but they were then dashed :( started temping now but I don't know if that's helping or stressing me more as day 19 and no ovulation?! Child #1 is 7 and a half now, and was unplanned (but my bestest error of judgement ever!! Lol) the trying ans waiting is really gettin my down now, can't help but feel paranoid even tho blood tests came back normal? Don't even know what the blood tests check for mind :o/ - any clue? Xx


----------



## randomxx

Hi ladies, 

I'm Julie-Ann and my partner is Barry, we have been NTNP since my son was born in March 2010. We fell pregnant and i lost the baby very early, in April. I also got a BFP this month after my friend made me test, and started losing the baby a week later on my birthday. 

As this was my 3rd loss (2 consecutive) my doctor has suggested we get some tests just to see if there's anything causing the m/c. 

Anyway i'd love to join you all on the TTC journey, if you'll have me that is?? xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: random


----------



## randomxx

Hi arcanegirl how was the wedding?? Your journal has disappeared from my list. xx


----------



## snowangel187

Hey random! :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I havent replied to it since the wedding, I havent received any pictures yet to show off :blush:

It was good, hectic but good! We had the only nice weather day that week thankfully!


----------



## randomxx

Hi snowangel

Arcanegirl hurry up and get piccies lol I wanna see. Glad you had an amazing day and the weather was good. I reckon it'll be pissing down for me xx


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies! Cd10 did my first opk today. Obviously not positive but I had a little cramping today so think I might ov early.


----------



## mightyspu

Fingers crossed! Here, have some ovulation :dust:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhhh im so confused what to do atm :dohh: 
Weve had a few options with moving, some ttc would be fine with others it would be better to wait.
I *think* i know what were going with, which means we can carry on TTC-ing. I did a FR opk yesterday and very negative. Did a cheapie today and didnt have to squint for the line so did another FR and i think the line looks darker!


----------



## snugglebot

DOOO it! You can't plan on when baby will come anyways. Don't miss out on the opportunity :thumbup:


----------



## mightyspu

I agree, DO IT!


----------



## Try Rocking

Agreed!


----------



## Arcanegirl

You sound liek youre trying to get me to do something naughty :lol:


----------



## snugglebot

Depends on how you intend on pouncing on your DH I suppose :rofl:


----------



## Try Rocking

hahaha I was just thinking that snugglebot! lol


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:


----------



## snowangel187

I say doooo it too!


----------



## carlyjade86

DH...? I know its referring to our fellas but what exactly is it? I'm guessing Darling Husband, but I could be (and most likey are) very wrong lol


----------



## snugglebot

you got it right carlyjade. There is a little list of acronyms on one of the BnB admin pages somewhere that will give you the run down.

The other is OH - which I think stands for Other Half if you aren't married etc


----------



## Vickie

:lol: I already told you what I thought AG


----------



## Coleey

snowangel187 said:


> Hey ladies! Cd10 did my first opk today. Obviously not positive but I had a little cramping today so think I might ov early.

How spooky!! Me too! :haha:

Hi Carly & Random!! :)

I'm away from my OH now, but I think I ovulated while we were travelling as I was cramping the wholeeeeee day! Ontop of travelling stress, it wasnt very fun lol! 
Hope you're all well ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## Tegans Mama

AG I already told you my opinion too I think! Unless you've had a change of plan :lol: 

We are now semi-officially ttc.. I am only CD2 but my pee sticks arrived today! :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: TM! 
Well your advice has been acted on ;)


----------



## mightyspu

Arcanegirl said:


> :hi: TM!
> Well your advice has been acted on ;)

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: AG!


----------



## snugglebot

:yipee:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:


----------



## snowangel187

:happydance:

Soooo cd 12. Neg opk. I had a patch of ewcm on cd10 and nothing since. :shrug: I'm not too worried cause I think ov is 4 days min away eh well. 

Ladies that use opks what time do u use ur test? And do u know if I should hold pee for certain time or does it matter? :shrug: I use to use fmu with no problems but have since tried using second pee and I don't think I'm waiting long enough in between pees :rofl: cd10 was darker then 11&12 but all were negative. :shrug: I think I'm going to just use fmu. I never had any problems and usually got positives two days in a row. Opinions? 

:flower:


----------



## snugglebot

opks are best taken around 1pm when your LH hormone is likely to surge. Unlike HCG which builds up overnight. LH waits until you are up and at up to work.


----------



## snowangel187

I drink tons of water, so if I were to wait til 1pm and test with all the water I drink do you think it would be too diluted? Or is that totally different from a preg test.. Im not even expecting it to be positive til cd14 or after but was just wondering. :shrug:


----------



## snugglebot

I don't know for sure. Maybe hold off water drinking for an hour or so before you test.


----------



## 2016

Hello again. Sorry for disappearing but I lost the thread somehow! :dohh: I guess babybrain never does go away.

Quick update...I was getting very frustrated with the CBFM seeing lows until CD18 but then on CD19 I got a nice surprise HIGH and then a PEAK the last 2 days as well as +ve OPKs. So today is ov day and I intend to test with a Superdrug 10miu at 10dpo...that's next sunday. :happydance:
Hubby was away last night so we had to get a quickie in before he left and will have another go tonight (lucky fella :haha:)

I was trying to catch up and read all the pages I missed but got to page 10 and my head is throbbing. I always get a terrible headache/neckache around ov time. Anyone else in the TWW?

:dust:


----------



## avidwriter15

hey ladies! I got my lines!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0134.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 10


----------



## snowangel187

Waiting to ov still here, i think it'll be in the next 4-5 days. then the dreaded tww.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Avidwriter :D


----------



## TTCinBC

We're ttc # 2. Our DD is 3.5 yrs old and has been asking for a baby sister/brother for months now lol On our 2nd cycle of trying. I don't really truly count last month(even though I was hopeful!) I came off the bcp the end of June. So body is still getting in to the swing of things. I know I ovulated this month though. I'm about 10dpo, took a test today but came up bfn. Sucks, but I dont know if it's really too early or not? Very new to this. Was not trying with our first. Went off bcp to change to an iud, and within that one month span, along came DD.


----------



## 2016

avidwriter15 said:


> hey ladies! I got my lines!

Oooh nice lines! :thumbup: Wishing you smooth sailing for your #2.


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats Avidwriter!


----------



## Bucket

Hello! I'm a second time TTCer too. :) On our second cycle of trying, and on CD22 - so in my two week wait now. Got a ten month old little girl and just came out the other side of a six month bout of PND.

Had a few scratchy pains since my presumed OV date, but nowt else to speak of, symptoms wise.


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations Avidwriter!! :happydance:

Hey Bucket :) Good to hear you're on the other side of PND :hugs:
I'm in the 2ww now too, but luckily I'm keeping myself busy! :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: Bucket


----------



## Ichisan

Well I think im 10dpo today but got a BFN on my FRER test this morning :( Still early so not giving up hope yet!
Congrats Avidwriter :)


----------



## Vickie

Ichisan said:


> Well I think im 10dpo today but got a BFN on my FRER test this morning :( Still early so not giving up hope yet!
> Congrats Avidwriter :)

Still very early :hugs:

With both of mine I've always gotten BFPs 14-15 DPO and negatives before


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hmmm heres one for you ladies (and piccies too!)
I havent had a full positive yet with my FR opks but ive had decent lines for a few days...
Last night I did one and the test line was very faint!

My phone is crappy with closeups but you get the idea...
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/2011-09-05100037.jpg


----------



## mightyspu

Maybe you missed the surge? Had you held your pee on that last one?


----------



## Bucket

I gave in to my POAS habit this morning but - of course - it was BFN. I'm, like, 8DPO or something ridiculous, and last time didn't get a BFP until well after AF was due. Feeling crampy and weird today though, and have an inexplicable feeling that I'm duffed up, so to speak. Which is how I felt last time. But hey, who knows. I'll test periodically with FMU and keep you posted.

How's everyone else getting on? Anyone else slightly dreading doing the first trimester with another kid in tow?! ;)


----------



## Vickie

I can see the line really well on the first one AG!

Not sure how OPKs work though


----------



## snowangel187

Arcanegirl said:


> Hmmm heres one for you ladies (and piccies too!)
> I havent had a full positive yet with my FR opks but ive had decent lines for a few days...
> Last night I did one and the test line was very faint!
> 
> My phone is crappy with closeups but you get the idea...
> https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/2011-09-05100037.jpg

Maybe ur body was gearing up then changed it's mind? :shrug: keep :sex: I'm still waiting for a pos opk too. :flower:


----------



## Arcanegirl

mightyspu said:


> Maybe you missed the surge? Had you held your pee on that last one?

The one with no line id held for 4 hours so definatley concentrated enough!
Im sure this happened last cycle aswell, jsut didnt see so well with the cheapies but they did the same. A sorta line then nothing at all!


----------



## 2016

Arcanegirl...Were those tests both done on the same day? I find I only ever get proper lines with SMU and if I test later the same day the line has disappeared but is definitely positive when I test at the same time the next day.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Nope they were two different days


----------



## snowangel187

My opk was pretty darn close to positive :happydance: maybe a full positive tonight or tomorrow :shrug: def bd'ing as if it were positive ;).


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!! :hugs: 

Hi TTCinBC! I'm in Grand Forks! :D


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi Try Rocking! I'm in Vernon. How has your journey been?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Girls looooooook!
Top one is todays opk!

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/2011-09-06173251.jpg


----------



## Vickie

:dust: Good luck AG!


----------



## Try Rocking

TTC it's been frustrating, my last time as well as this time. I'm on month 14 now of TTC #2. How about you?


Good luck AG! :hugs:


----------



## TTCinBC

Im sorry it's been so tough for you! I wish no one had to go through all these ups and downs. This is my first time actually trying. Wasn't trying with our first. So I'm praying that I won't have any problems this time. I'm afraid to want it so badly, that it doesn't happen. But, I know myself, and know I will drive myself nuts during the tww every single time! lol I went out and bought some of the dollar store cheapies today seeing as this is not going to be just a one month thing for us. And really don't want to spend tons of money if I don't have to! here's hoping these do what I need them to when the time comes!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I got another one :happydance:

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/IMG-20110907-WA0000.jpg


----------



## Coleey

Good luck AG!! :happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

DH and I are so shattered :dohh: we dtd last night from the first positive opk. Should be okay to wait untill tomorrow night shouldnt we?


----------



## Coleey

Arcanegirl said:


> DH and I are so shattered :dohh: we dtd last night from the first positive opk. Should be okay to wait untill tomorrow night shouldnt we?

Of course hun :)


----------



## Vickie

Arcanegirl said:


> DH and I are so shattered :dohh: we dtd last night from the first positive opk. Should be okay to wait untill tomorrow night shouldnt we?

Yeah I think so :)

From everything I read they recommend every other day anyways ;)


----------



## mightyspu

Yeah SMEP! Although I would always worry it wasn't enough, even though I knew it would be!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive never looked into SMEP, no idea how it works!


----------



## mightyspu

Bonk every other day I think :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Smiple as that :lol:


----------



## Try Rocking

Good luck TTCinBC! If you need someone to vent to I'm available and I understand the frustration. :hugs: Hopefully it happens sooner rather than later though! :hugs: 

AG good luck :D And smiple eh? ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive ran out of decent opks now, but at least just in time to show me the results I wanted :D
We didnt get to do anything more, due to alot of things on our mind atm were so tired and just want to get as much sleep as possible! We'll see if the once worked or not!

Im currently in the process of deleting very old data on FF and its taking ages! I cant seem to find a way of mass deleting data, ive got about 3 years worth of cycles to go through one by one!
My cycles were so different then, theyre throwing off my average stats so I could be doing with them not there.


----------



## avidwriter15

For SMEP you start on CD8 and bd every other day until the OPK turns + then you bd every day for three days skip a day then do it one more time. (just in case you o late) then you are done until next cycle!

I did SMEP but I did every three days starting on CD6 until the day I o'ed - then I couldn't get anymore in because I was cramping so bad.. but it must have worked!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thats alot of BDing! Not a chance with work and a toddler about! :lol:


----------



## snowangel187

Arcanegirl said:


> Thats alot of BDing! Not a chance with work and a toddler about! :lol:

:rofl: Agreed!

Well ladies I had a temp rise today let's hope I have a few more to confirm ov :happydance: Was pretty hopeful at the beginning of cycle but dh was sick alot and I didn't have much ewcm. Sooooo fingers crossed I still have a chance this cycle! 

How are u ladies?


----------



## Ichisan

Well I am now 17dpo and....... Big Fat Nothing. No AF and no BFP. I dont feel at all like AF is due either so I have no clue what is going on lol. Will just keep waiting I guess!
Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## Tegans Mama

Good luck Ichisan! :)


----------



## snowangel187

Was surprised this morning when ff confirmed ov for cd18 instead of cd19! :happydance: 3dpo. :)


----------



## Vickie

good luck catching those eggs everyone! :dust:


----------



## snowangel187

Vickie said:


> good luck catching those eggs everyone! :dust:

Omg Vickie!! I love ur new pic!!! She's soooo cute!


----------



## Ichisan

Well another day and another no show and BFN, absolutely no AF symptoms at all but I have been feeling sick since tea time last night. Is it too early to be getting that as a possible pregnancy symptom? Im definately not ill no temp or other symptoms just constant nausea feeling that gets worse when I eat or drink anything. Also have a funny taste in my mouth. Any ideas ladies? :shrug:I didnt get any symptoms last time apart from getting bigger lol.


----------



## Arcanegirl

How many dpo are you?


----------



## Ichisan

18/19 dpo today depending on which app I look at lol.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Are you using cheapir pg tests? They might not be showing anything when a better brand might.


----------



## Ichisan

Ive tried FRER and boots own and both have come up BFN. I dont want to go to the doctor yet for a blood test its still a bit early and this is only our first cycle of ttc so we wernt really expecting anything to happen! Im just a bit confused as my periods have always been regular and there are very definate symptoms I get for about a week beforehand that havnt showed up this time.


----------



## snowangel187

Ichisan said:


> Ive tried FRER and boots own and both have come up BFN. I dont want to go to the doctor yet for a blood test its still a bit early and this is only our first cycle of ttc so we wernt really expecting anything to happen! Im just a bit confused as my periods have always been regular and there are very definate symptoms I get for about a week beforehand that havnt showed up this time.


Is it possible u ov'd later then u think?? How did u confirm ov?


----------



## Ichisan

I tend to get ov pains each month and I checked my CM. Its possible I ov'd later than my app said but I definately had EWCM this cycle at the time my app said I should be fertile/ovulating. I was just thinking I was on a slightly longer cycle with all the BFNs as its my first after my coil was removed but now im not so sure!


----------



## Ichisan

Oh and thank you both for replying I was starting to think I was going a bit crazy:wacko:


----------



## snowangel187

I had ov pains this month on cd15&16 and ov was confirmed by temping on cd18, and I have read that "ov pains" are not always the actual releasing of the egg, could of been your body gearing up? :shrug: If that were the case you'd be 3 days behind where u think :shrug: Or it's still completely possible that you just haven't got your :bfp: yet.. Fingers crossed,, I'd wait a few days and test with a FRER with FMU... Good Luck!! :flower:


----------



## Bucket

As a rule, if you've got enough hormone in your system to be getting morning sickness, tiredness, etc., supposedly you've got enough to show up on an HPT. HOWEVER, when I got pregnant with my first, my boobs got sore at 5DPO, my morning sickness started two days before I got a positive test and the tiredness had me in bed at lunchtime on the day before I tested positive. I got crappy, faint results with an internet cheapy, but a nice (light) line on a Clearblue +/-, three days after my period was due.

It's entirely possible you ovulated late this cycle. Fingers crossed for you! Keep us posted.

I'm on CD30 with AF due CD29-31, but I don't chart, temp or OPK. DTD about three times over the course of an 8-day-ish window around my fertile time. Who knows. I have cramps and some crappy evap lines on an internet cheapy, but nothing even slightly promising yet! :) Will test again if AF hasn't arrived by tomorrow morning's FMU.


----------



## Ichisan

Thank you both for replying! Still nothing today so im going to hold off till fri when I get paid and can go buy some more tests :winkwink: Sickness died down late last night but hasnt gone away completely so im not sure if it was morning sickness or not. Im trying really hard not to google early symptoms as I dont want to end up obsessing or disappointed but its very tempting :blush:
FX'd for you today Bucket if you test!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Unless you're 100% sure when you Oved I'd just presume you oved later than you thought. Good luck xx


----------



## Bucket

Tested today but got a BFN. No sign of my period, either. Guess I must be on a long cycle this month. How annoying. Don't feel anything like I did when I was preggie with my first, so I'm guessing this isn't my month. I'm kind of a POAS addict though, so I'll prolly keep testing every day until my period comes! ;)


----------



## Bucket

Hmmm. The plot thickens. I looked back over my diary that I keep on the iPhone of all my symptoms (I actually keep it because I'm recovering from PND, but it's dead helpful for plotting imaginary preggy symptoms, too!). ;)

I am a chronic migraine and cluster headache sufferer and, since it's cycle-related, they stopped dead when I conceived last time and I had only one the whole time I was pregnant. WELL. I realised today that I haven't had a single headache since CD22 (I'm on CD33 today). That's the longest without a headache in, er, as long as I can remember. In fact, since I was last pregnant...

Looking back over my dates and when we DTD this month, I think it's possible that I OVed very late this month, and my period isn't actually due until the end of this week, which would make it too early for symptoms to speak of - and for definitive testing - yet. Maybe I'm not out after all. Not getting my hopes up though (much). :)


----------



## Ichisan

You're never out till she shows! Im still hanging around waiting for something to happen one way or the the other lol. :thumbup:


----------



## avidwriter15

Bucket said:


> As a rule, if you've got enough hormone in your system to be getting morning sickness, tiredness, etc., supposedly you've got enough to show up on an HPT. HOWEVER, when I got pregnant with my first, my boobs got sore at 5DPO, my morning sickness started two days before I got a positive test and the tiredness had me in bed at lunchtime on the day before I tested positive. I got crappy, faint results with an internet cheapy, but a nice (light) line on a Clearblue +/-, three days after my period was due.
> 
> It's entirely possible you ovulated late this cycle. Fingers crossed for you! Keep us posted.
> 
> I'm on CD30 with AF due CD29-31, but I don't chart, temp or OPK. DTD about three times over the course of an 8-day-ish window around my fertile time. Who knows. I have cramps and some crappy evap lines on an internet cheapy, but nothing even slightly promising yet! :) Will test again if AF hasn't arrived by tomorrow morning's FMU.

I had total symptoms at 5dpo and didn't come + until 14/15dpo


----------



## Bucket

avidwriter15 said:


> Bucket said:
> 
> 
> As a rule, if you've got enough hormone in your system to be getting morning sickness, tiredness, etc., supposedly you've got enough to show up on an HPT. HOWEVER, when I got pregnant with my first, my boobs got sore at 5DPO, my morning sickness started two days before I got a positive test and the tiredness had me in bed at lunchtime on the day before I tested positive. I got crappy, faint results with an internet cheapy, but a nice (light) line on a Clearblue +/-, three days after my period was due.
> 
> It's entirely possible you ovulated late this cycle. Fingers crossed for you! Keep us posted.
> 
> I'm on CD30 with AF due CD29-31, but I don't chart, temp or OPK. DTD about three times over the course of an 8-day-ish window around my fertile time. Who knows. I have cramps and some crappy evap lines on an internet cheapy, but nothing even slightly promising yet! :) Will test again if AF hasn't arrived by tomorrow morning's FMU.
> 
> I had total symptoms at 5dpo and didn't come + until 14/15dpoClick to expand...

Yeah, so did I (and loads people I know). And I'm certain it wasn't all in my head because I didn't suspect for a minute that I was pregnant. I thought that my mood swings indicated I was about to come on! :)

Still no sign of AF today, but I went totally psycho on my husband last night, so clearly she's on her way...


----------



## Ichisan

So I took your advice ladies and waited till today to test with FMU and still BFN. No AF, still no symptoms and even if I ov'd later than I thought im defiantely late now. All this waiting around sucks!


----------



## Bucket

Ichisan said:


> So I took your advice ladies and waited till today to test with FMU and still BFN. No AF, still no symptoms and even if I ov'd later than I thought im defiantely late now. All this waiting around sucks!

Me too! I thought perhaps I might be due yesterday instead if I was later this month, but surely I would get a positive HPT either way by now. Stupid body, no idea what the hell it's playing at. Before I conceived my first, my period just stopped, for no apparent reason, for two months! Hope it's not happening again.

Fingers crossed you still get your BFP in the next few days. Keep us posted! :) xx


----------



## Ichisan

Thank you Bucket you too! I think our bodies realise we are waiting for symptoms and go MWAHAHAHA lets see what we can dish out this time :devil:
My cat had her kittens today which has made me super super broody, is that weird? Shes so proud of herself shes been purring her head off all afternoon :haha:
Hope all you other ladies are doing well x


----------

